# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Tahr and Chamois heads

## Nathan F

Ive just got some photos of my heads which are on the way from Tyron Southward in Canterbury. I e had them just sitting around the shed for years so thought Id finally get them done. The chamois was shot on the seaward Kaikoura range in 2009. 
The Tahr south Canterbury in 2010 ish. Ive got acres of space and a high stud in my new house so up they go. Will post some pics when they are on the wall.

----------


## Fireflite

@Nathan F they look fantastic!

----------


## Tahr

Nathan they look damned good. 

How long did you have to wait? I have a Fallow I want done and the wait times are like, 8 months. I'm too impatient for that.

----------


## Nathan F

> Nathan they look damned good. 
> 
> How long did you have to wait? I have a Fallow I want done and the wait times are like, 8 months. I'm too impatient for that.


I’m pretty sure I sent them mid February so 5 months. Very easy quick and efficient service. I can’t wait to see them
When they arrive.

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice well worth getting mounted. Will look good on the wall

----------


## Nathan F

Tahr is up in the formal lounge. Undecided on where the chamois will go.

----------


## Nathan F

Chamois has found a home in the hallway

----------


## Southcity

> Tahr is up in the formal lounge. Undecided on where the chamois will go. 
> Attachment 172780


He will never have been warmer! Nice mount.

----------


## Seventenths

They look great and the Tahr looks to be in the perfect place over the fire place... If you don't mind me asking how big is the Tahr and Chamois?

----------


## doinit

> Tahr is up in the formal lounge. Undecided on where the chamois will go. 
> Attachment 172780


Nathan that's a ok Thar right there...keep an eye he don't get too much heat,over a longish period there can be some shrinking goin on.
Nice momento.

----------


## Nathan F

> Nathan that's a ok Thar right there...keep an eye he don't get too much heat,over a longish period there can be some shrinking goin on.
> Nice momento.


Was wondering that. Will keep an eye on it. Thanks

----------


## Tahr

> Was wondering that. Will keep an eye on it. Thanks


Its a great Tahr mount.

And they are inclined to hop down and run around on the mantle piece. Don't put valuable vases and stuff on it. He will do it at night when no one can see.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Was wondering that. Will keep an eye on it. Thanks


I would move it. By the time you notice heat affecting it damage will be done.

----------


## Hunteast

I had to have my red stag head repaired a few years ago - ears started to split - too hot where it was. Unless you have a higher ceiling stud.

----------


## doinit

> I had to have my red stag head repaired a few years ago - ears started to split - too hot where it was. Unless you have a higher ceiling stud.



A well known taxidermist and ol friend Gerry O'Rourke once told me direct sunlight and fire heat will take it's toll over time.
Keep them dusted,bug proofed and give them a wipe down with dampish  cloth now and again,,he added.

----------


## Nathan F

> A well known taxidermist and ol friend Gerry O'Rourke once told me direct sunlight and fire heat will take it's toll over time.
> Keep them dusted,bug proofed and give them a wipe down with dampish  cloth now and again,,he added.


I don’t doubt it. The open fire doesn’t throw out too much heat luckily. I’ve got nowhere else to put it. Have a stag over the other fire and the better half understandably doesn’t want the main lounge area looking like a zoo. If it does split over time will just get it repaired.

----------

